# Game #46: Lakers @ Hawks



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (24-21, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Atlanta Hawks (9-37, 5th Southeast) 

Monday, Feb. 7, 4:30pm
at Hawks
TV: NBALP, KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Brian Cook missed the game winning shot against Houston on Sunday. 


*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Caron Butler
SF: Jumaine Jones
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Luke Walton

Atlanta Hawks

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Boris Diaw
SG: Josh Childress
SF: Al Harrington
PF: Antoine Walker
C: Obinna Ekezie

*Key Reserves:*






















Tony Delk
Kevin Willis
Predrag Drobnjak

Last Meeting
Date: November 8th, 2004
Recap: LA Lakers 106, Atlanta 90
Summary: LOS ANGELES (AP) -- After three ordinary performances, Caron Butler showed the Los Angeles Lakers and their fans what he can do. Butler shot 10-of-14 and scored 22 points Sunday night, and the Lakers handed Atlanta its third straight lopsided loss, beating the winless Hawks 106-90. As expected, Kobe Bryant led the Lakers with 24 points, six assists and five rebounds. Chris Mihm had 19 points, 10 rebounds and four blocked shots for the Lakers (2-2), who snapped a two-game losing streak. Tierre Brown had 13 points and five assists; Odom added 11 points and 11 rebounds, and Jumaine Jones also scored 11.

INJURIES:
Hawks - 
GF Josh Smith (sprained right ankle)
G Kenny Anderson (strained left calf)
F Chris Crawford (torn acl)

Lakers - 
G Kobe Bryant (sprained right ankle)
C Vlade Divac (back surgery)
F Devean George (left ankle surgery)

Hawks Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

watch us loose


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> watch us loose



NO WAY! SO MUCH MOMENTUM FROM ROCKETS GAME! 

WE WIN!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that momentum went away when we LOST.

We had better win this game. I know it's on the road, but come on...it's the frickin Hawks.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

COME ON if kevin willis is a "key reserve" on a team u know u should win against them


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What's the Lakers' record without Kobe?

Just curious.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> What's the Lakers' record without Kobe?
> 
> Just curious.


5-6


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

No worries, it might be close, but I think we win by double digits.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!

Al Harrington was placed on the injured list and will not play tonight. Also, Tyronn Lue is injured and will not play. 

Those two had the potential to really hurt us.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Alright so who's gonna start for Harrington? :laugh:

Dont let Walker go off and this should be a 20 point win or so.. Sadly, that wont happen!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

hate to bring this up, but any one remember last year when we were playing at atlanta and we were also with out kobe, that was a big fat *L* 


:sigh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We're getting owned early.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't believe what I'm seeing. 15-0?!!!! We haven't scored for the first 6 minutes of the game!

This is the worst Lakers start during the whole time I've been watching them.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I am totally speechless. This team is worse than I had ever imagined.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Hilarious..*

31-15 Hawks after 1st..

Butler has 3 fouls already..

:rofl: What a joke!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ouch is all i can say 


3 games in a row being down 15+


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

down by 30.......:| :| :| :|


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is the ****ing Hawks. The HAWKS!

We are losing 41-15!!!

I have given up all hope for this team. If it gets any worse, I'll probably have to turn this crap off. This team just gets their *** kicked constantly and they look like they don't even care. 

We've only gotten off one shot this entire Q and Atlanta already has 10 points.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I can't watch this anymore :no: 

_*switches channel*_


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

Damn Hawks always beat us:upset:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> No worries, it might be close, but I think we win by double digits.


Now when I said "we", I meant the Hawks.:no:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

62 first half points for the Hawks. They made a nice little run at the end of the quarter, but still. DAMN!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How the hell do you miss that call?! Childress just climbed Cook like a ladder! Ugh! That play lost all of our momentum, trust me. Then there was that BS 3 point play that the Hawks got to start the game.

NBA refs are horrible. They've got to blow the most calls in all of professional sports...just horrible.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Not a bad second qtr. We only outscored by a point. 

The first half was .....:no: 

..and our Assist/TO ratio is 5:10 :no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That's simply amazing.. ONLY down 17 at halftime.. Horrible half but nice run to end the half.. Cook also got fouled rebounding the last play :upset: .. 

This is still winnable.. 

Ok, I'll lay off the weedddddddd


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

WERE GONNA COME BACK AND WIN!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Ok, I'll lay off the weedddddddd


thatta boy


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i think that it will be a repeat of the first half


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG. We continue to play like crap. Chucky and Jones are playing awfully and Mihm is actually having his worst game of the year. 

Can anybody hit an open shot? It doesn't help that Childress has gone over the back about 7 times and none of them have been called. Since when has a rookie been treated like this?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cook is really starting to piss me off. He either needs to learn how to rebound, or we should trade him for someone who can.:upset: :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

10 points going into the 4th Q, Odom got 2:30 of game time to rest at the end of the 3rd. Do you believe in miracles?

P.S. I do if Walton gets his head out of his ***, Tierre stops trying to take every shot and somebody decides to rebound!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook needs to learn how to rebound when he's leading the team in boards tonight.. :laugh: 

Cook hustling on defense (Diving for balls, stole a ball) except that layup by Delk to end the quarter he could have came over..

Down to 10 point game goin to the 4th  

This is a game they can win still!!!!!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

will this be the biggest comback if the lakers win?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Up 2 12.. Put in Lamar :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hamblen just tossed away all of our chances to win the game as far as I'm concerned. We had it down to 8 and Odom had had like 15 minutes to rest and he didn't put him in.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

God damint.. Slava is useless!!!!!!!


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COOKIE WITH A HUGE SHOT. LETS GO LAKERS!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, ITS A 2 POINT GAME



ALL HAIL MR. BROWN


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

TIERRE I THINK I LOVE YOU  

OK maybe not, good performance tonight though. Lets get this W


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

ok i do love you Tierre. Great pass, nice shot Chucky.


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Dammit. That overgrown baby Walker :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't think I've seen more biased officiating in a while. Seemingly, the refs just want the Hawks to win. Bodies were flying everywhere and no fouls got called.:upset:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice quick score


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Diaw???? :upset:


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

Make a god damn free throw Lamar!!!!!


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

HOW WAS THAT A DAMN FOUL?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nba officiating, its horrific


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We go screwed. A phantom foul on Walker after that horrible scrum for the ball where even our guys on the bench got fouled.

The Hawks fans were even booing when the Hawks got given the ball. These 3 refs deserve a good swift kick in the nuts. They haven't been giving us anything all night long.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a bunch of cheaters. I could name like 5 plays where we got totally raped by the refs. 

I HATE games like this! Since when are the Hawks the NBA's special babies?!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

well they have something to celebrate, the hawks offically have more wins then there average attendance


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I've missed the Rockets game and only saw the 4th quarter of this game... I don't care who we did or didn't have out there, no way when you're trying to make the playoffs can you afford to lose to teams like the Hawks - that's disgraceful. I wouldn't be surprised to see this team go winless on this road trip the way they're playing right now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

u know what
this team is very unpredictable u never know when there going to go out there and beat an awsome team or get raped by a very poor team so i really dont have an idea on what games they will win


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

_burns game tape

pisses on game tape ashes

burns game tape ashes

sprinkles game tape ashes on Slava voodoo doll

sets Slava voodoo doll on fire

rinse, repeat_


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We've come back from BIG deficits three straight games in a row now. Unfortunately, we have lost all three.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris Mihm: 15 mins, 0 pts, 2 rebs, 0 asts.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Chris Mihm: 15 mins, 0 pts, 2 rebs, 0 asts.


:jawdrop: That's our All-Star Center baby!! Wooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Chris Mihm: 15 mins, 0 pts, 2 rebs, 0 asts.


Wow... :whatever:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

From the recap:

``We lost the game because we're just playing horrible, because our energy level is real low,'' said Lamar Odom, who led the Lakers with 28 points. ``We're just coming out lame. Right now we're playing a less than mediocre game.''

``I'd advise everybody on my team not to turn on the TV, not to read the paper,'' Lakers guard Caron Butler said.

:hurl:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Chris Mihm: 15 mins, 0 pts, 2 rebs, 0 asts.


:whofarted


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> :whofarted



Guys, I forgot the most important one:*0 blocks*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

dont forget his 4 personal fouls, so every 3 minutes 45 seconds he played he picked up a personal foul


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This lost is sickening for a variety of reasons. 

I can't explain for the life of me why we're starting slow every night. 

To fall behind 29 points to the Hawks is worse than bad.

I'm at a loss for words explaining this loss.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> From the recap:
> 
> ``I'd advise everybody on my team not to turn on the TV, not to read the paper,'' Lakers guard Caron Butler said.
> ...


Good advice.... no, actually, they should be forced to read the crap that's about to be written about them, maybe that'll get them fired up for the next game.

I guess there's a lot of excuses you can give to the Lakers this game... 2nd game of back to back, taking Atlanta too lightly in the 1st Q... but when it comes down to it, this was just embarassing :no:


----------



## daniel80111 (Dec 29, 2004)

Did we just lose to Atlanta??? My USC Trojan basketball team is better than them. This is an all time low....


----------

